# Rock cave and arch



## Zule (Jan 18, 2008)

I had some aquarium safe silicone from when I fixed my little six gallon and thought "hey, let's make some crap." I picked out some suitable rocks we had lying around the back yard, scrubbed them in hot water, soaked them, and scrubbed again. Once they dried I sure had a time figuring out how I would assemble them. Took me a while to get a system going, but third time's the charm. And it actually came out looking pretty good. The photos don't do it justice.


























Here's the arch made from smooth river rocks. I love how it looks. Stylish, don't you think? 









Next on my project list are some caves made from piping covered with gravel. I'm also going to make a few from terra cotta pots, as well as a castle/cave/tunnel system.


----------



## herefishy (Dec 14, 2006)

Ah, what did we do before non-toxic silicone? Very nice.


----------



## Zule (Jan 18, 2008)

Amen and thank you. I just got a peacock eel tonight so I'm sure he'll appreciate some PVC décor. There's plenty of hiding spaces now, but a nice long tunnel to hang out in will do him good.


----------



## Amphitrite (Sep 8, 2006)

Looks great Zule! :thumbsup: 

I love making things for the tank, and always keep a tube of silicone sealant handy.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

interesting! I think the cave is the best.
looks like i need a trip to B&Q lol.


----------



## kevinoh33 (Jan 1, 2008)

where can you get aquarium safe silicone?

btw, nice arch :yourock: 
get it? you ROCK
i know, pretty lame


----------



## Zule (Jan 18, 2008)

Thanks guys. 

Any fish store should have it. I got my silicone at Petco, but I'm sure you could find it cheaper somewhere else. They're okay prices when it comes to fish, but everything else in that store is ungodly expensive. My poor wallet. =(


----------



## kritas (Feb 29, 2008)

Zule, I copied your idea with the cave and the arch. Only I took the idea abit further and siliconed on gravel so the cave blends into its surroundings and it looks awesome. With the arch I used a piece of flattish driftwood for the rood and glued on a tiny fake plant and that also looks great. Once I find the camera i'll post pictures ok?
Thanks for the ideas!!!


----------



## fish_4_all (Nov 13, 2006)

You can also use slate and those little glass flatish round marbles for fish bowls and vases. Haven't made one yet but I have plenty of those glass marbles to make a big one sooner or later.


----------



## Taz (May 3, 2010)

*homemade caves*

The "caves" look great. I get some nice pieces for ornaments from the cemetary monument company in town. Usually real marble and some neat colours. I can usually get it for free if I tell them I'm getting it for making my aquarium ornaments and don't need much (I take a 2gal bucket or large coffee can with me).


----------



## Zeetrain (Oct 13, 2009)

Nice idea  I think I may do something similar.


----------



## Taz (May 3, 2010)

Cool Lizard!


----------



## Zeetrain (Oct 13, 2009)

Taz said:


> Cool Lizard!


Thanks :-D


----------



## Gene (Jun 2, 2010)

that is very nice... goodwork ima have to make a few =)


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

looking good !!


----------



## dukeonelove (Jun 2, 2010)

that is a cool cave will have to do one up with the rocks in my backyard
thank u for the diy


----------



## Lokii (Aug 19, 2010)

I really like the decorations.

Do you have a source for the rocks? Their so nice but I don't know where to find them.


----------

